# OLD Knitting Needles



## JusNeedles (Nov 20, 2011)

Not saying that I'm an antique, however, I've just got back into knitting after several years; pulled out a set of Susan Bates, circular Size 7 needles that I paid $2.10 for; and another pair of Size 4, Romaxe Circulars that I paid $1.25 for ! Best I remember I must of bought these at Leeward's (remember them?). They were located in Atlanta near Covington Hwy; and that is where I had to drive from Jonesboro GA in order to get yarn and supplies for knitting ! That was probably at least 40 years ago; see some things just don't wear out !

Amazingly they still work very well. On the flip side of that, I've been into a bamboo needle kick but thinking it over wisely, I would almost guarantee that bamboo needles would never last that long !


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

There have been needles brought in to our Senior Center that are really antiques and they usually find a home with me. You are so right on the bamboos. Unless ou are getting the really expensive carbonized ones, the points don't hold up for me past a few projects. I have some small circulars that have steel cables and they will still be around long after I'm gone...... I remember Lee Wards. I think they had another location in IL, near where I lived.


----------



## pepsiknittinmomma (Mar 14, 2011)

I'm 35 but have been finding Lee Wards yarn in my stash I have acquired from crafters who have passed on. Going through my yarn brings up a lot of yarn names I've never heard of, a little history lesson while I "play."


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Lee Wards was very big in our area - I think they were in Elgin, IL - We'd make car trips out to buy our craft items there and then head over to Haeger Pottery to see what was the latest in ash trays (Imagine?) lamp bases, bowls, etc. I loved those outings!!


----------



## pugmom5 (Feb 19, 2011)

Onestitch said:


> Not saying that I'm an antique, however, I've just got back into knitting after several years; pulled out a set of Susan Bates, circular Size 7 needles that I paid $2.10 for; and another pair of Size 4, Romaxe Circulars that I paid $1.25 for ! Best I remember I must of bought these at Leeward's (remember them?). They were located in Atlanta near Covington Hwy; and that is where I had to drive from Jonesboro GA in order to get yarn and supplies for knitting ! That was probably at least 40 years ago; see some things just don't wear out !
> 
> Amazingly they still work very well. On the flip side of that, I've been into a bamboo needle kick but thinking it over wisely, I would almost guarantee that bamboo needles would never last that long !


Wow...we could have seen each other there!!! I used to stop there on my work lunch or on the way home. I worked there, but lived in Roswell...it was country then...not "Ros-woody". (Dunwoody) Then we got a Lee Wards in Marietta. All of a sudden, there were LYS all over the North Fulton area. I got into Cast on Cottage in Roswell and started using "nicer" bamboo needles. A still have some of the yarn from Lee Wards. The needles I got there (and Cast on Cottage) were given away a long time ago..when I found KnitPicks. Small world.


----------



## JusNeedles (Nov 20, 2011)

So funny, when I first started knitting there were NO LYS around; I just remember Leewards. I know that I did buy some yarn a a Kmart once.
As far as the bamboo needles I like them because they don't "click"; can't stand to hear needles clicking ! In years back I mostly used plastic circular needles, still have them and they are doing well. 

I did buy some bamboo needles recently and was knitting the other day and realized that one has split......I corrected it with an emery board but was real disappointed. Just can't afford the really good ones now.

Pugsmom, we have PM'd before; I had mentioned job openings at Trader Joe's........

As far as Leeward's over on Covington Hwy, I NEVER told my husband that I had driven so far with just me and the baby in the car, it would have freaked him out !

When my forty something year old daughter was about 3, I knitted (or maybe crocheted) her a bathing suit out of a cotton blend of yarn; I did find a small LYS over near the Atl airport and would frequent there.....now you wouldn't want to go into that neighborhood !

Years and years later there was a LYS and cross stitch shop in Riverdale where I lived; oh, did I love that place ! I became friends with the owners and would work there in exchange for shop goods.......talk about the brier patch !


----------



## pugmom5 (Feb 19, 2011)

Onestitch said:


> So funny, when I first started knitting there were NO LYS around; I just remember Leewards. I know that I did buy some yarn a a Kmart once.
> As far as the bamboo needles I like them because they don't "click"; can't stand to hear needles clicking ! In years back I mostly used plastic circular needles, still have them and they are doing well.
> 
> I did buy some bamboo needles recently and was knitting the other day and realized that one has split......I corrected it with an emery board but was real disappointed. Just can't afford the really good ones now.
> ...


Yes, I remember you Mentioning Trader Joes, just never stopped to look at your name...I guess typing too fast to get all the info. My sister now lives in Covington. But my daughter lives at Indian Springs. There is a yarn shop in Macon that I keep telling her she needs to go to, but she said she wants to wait for me to go with her. There used to be so many LYS around north atlanta, but not as many now. The yarn then was not as "specialized" as now. I thought I was paying alot when I paid $8 a skein.


----------



## knitknack (Oct 30, 2011)

I have needles that are older then I am. My mother started knitting and crocheting long before I was born. Never have had any problems with them, and for sure they will outlast me, as well, only to be passed down to my teenage granddaughter who loves to knit and crochet.


----------



## knitknack (Oct 30, 2011)

Lee Wards also had other stores, one being on Long Island in New York, as well as in Pompano Beach, Fl. Wish they were still around, as Michael's JoAnns, and A.C. Moore cannot compare to what they carried.


----------



## Baker (Feb 20, 2011)

I want LeeWards back! Remember looking at the wall of colors. You had a choice of so many shades. We just discussed going there the other day. I loved that store.
I really did like their yarn.


----------



## kittysgram (Nov 12, 2011)

i think my milaw kept lee wards in elgin,il opened. everyhing she left me was from there.


----------



## elsienicholls (Mar 24, 2011)

We had a LeeWards in Santa Clara, CA many years back - it was a fun place to go.


----------



## val hynson (Oct 9, 2011)

i have knitting needles that must be over 50 years old and are still going strong, probably have older ones than that


----------



## Jean Keith (Feb 17, 2011)

Onestitch said:


> Not saying that I'm an antique, however, I've just got back into knitting after several years; pulled out a set of Susan Bates, circular Size 7 needles that I paid $2.10 for; and another pair of Size 4, Romaxe Circulars that I paid $1.25 for ! Best I remember I must of bought these at Leeward's (remember them?). They were located in Atlanta near Covington Hwy; and that is where I had to drive from Jonesboro GA in order to get yarn and supplies for knitting ! That was probably at least 40 years ago; see some things just don't wear out !
> 
> Amazingly they still work very well. On the flip side of that, I've been into a bamboo needle kick but thinking it over wisely, I would almost guarantee that bamboo needles would never last that long !


I remember Lee Wards but it would have been a mail order. I used to order a lot from KnitPicks but they quit sending their catalog. Needles, I've used Susan Bates for years and prefer them. I've never liked Addi Turbos. Bamboos are OK but not favorites.


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

I used to shop at LeeWards in Minneapolis MN. My favorite afternoon were at LeeWards while my DH watched the baby during football games. We had one child that was in a walker. DH tied a rope to his walker and then to himself. Todd only knew how to go backwards. he could only go so far before he had to be pulled back with the rope. I died laughing when I got home. Or I should have thought of that when I wanted to knit. Todd is now 43 with an 11 year old daughter.


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

We used to have a LeeWards and a Ben Franklin in my area. Both are closed now. Lee Wards is now a Michaels and Ben Franklins is a grocery store. We just got a Hobby Lobby last summer, but I am not impressed. Lots of stuff, little yarn.


----------



## JuliaCummings (Oct 25, 2011)

Onestitch said:


> Not saying that I'm an antique, however, I've just got back into knitting after several years; pulled out a set of Susan Bates, circular Size 7 needles that I paid $2.10 for; and another pair of Size 4, Romaxe Circulars that I paid $1.25 for ! Best I remember I must of bought these at Leeward's (remember them?). They were located in Atlanta near Covington Hwy; and that is where I had to drive from Jonesboro GA in order to get yarn and supplies for knitting ! That was probably at least 40 years ago; see some things just don't wear out !
> 
> Amazingly they still work very well. On the flip side of that, I've been into a bamboo needle kick but thinking it over wisely, I would almost guarantee that bamboo needles would never last that long !


I was helping my Mum sort out her knitting needles at the weekend and came across some very old looking DPNs in a type of yellow plastic... because they were a bit unusual looking I asked Mum about them, to which she told me "those needles have seen war service!" ...apparently they used to belong to HER mother (my grandmother) and she used them to knit warm collars for the navy during WWII! They have been safely stowed away back into my Mum's needle stash, but now that I know their history I will be sure to treat them with respect if I inherit them one day!


----------



## bonster (Jan 28, 2011)

Yes, Leewards was in IL - in Niles. There is a Michaels there now. I think the main one was in Elgin. I remember going to their "tent sales" in the summer and filling bags for $5. Every once in a while I run across something with a Leeward price tag.


Dreamweaver said:


> There have been needles brought in to our Senior Center that are really antiques and they usually find a home with me. You are so right on the bamboos. Unless ou are getting the really expensive carbonized ones, the points don't hold up for me past a few projects. I have some small circulars that have steel cables and they will still be around long after I'm gone...... I remember Lee Wards. I think they had another location in IL, near where I lived.


----------



## Pansy Blabberfingers (Oct 29, 2011)

I have needles that belonged to my mother & grandmother...and I am an old lady myself, so I don't know how old they are...probably some of them are even older than me! 

Yes, I remember Lee Wards. It was a sad day when they closed there doors here over 20 years ago. I have still a few yarn skeins & an afghan kit from there that I haven't made yet. My daughter, as a child, always hated it when I took her with me there because I always stayed too long. I told her that when I got too old to drive she would have to take me there. She told me that she'd just take me there & dump me out & go to a movie in the same shopping center. Sadly, that won't ever happen because both Lee Wards & the theatre are gone, and my sweet daughter passed away last week.


----------



## maureend (Dec 20, 2011)

So sorry for your loss.


----------



## bonster (Jan 28, 2011)

Sorry to hear about your daughter. I'm sure you have many great memories. Peace to you.


----------



## Joanie 5 (Apr 12, 2011)

It is a small world. My son and DIL lived in Marietta for four years.


----------



## NanGreen (Aug 8, 2011)

I have some old crochet needles of my grand mothers. The hooks are so fine that I can't see it but only feel it with my finger nail. I am not sure I will ever be ready to crochet in fine threads.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

knitknack said:


> Lee Wards also had other stores, one being on Long Island in New York, as well as in Pompano Beach, Fl. Wish they were still around, as Michael's JoAnns, and A.C. Moore cannot compare to what they carried.


Michael's IS LeeWards! They were bought out/sold/changed name/whatever in the last 15 to 20 years. Any changes in stocking merchandise have come about as result of decisions within upper management.


----------



## bonster (Jan 28, 2011)

I thought so. I think Minnesota Fabrics became Hancock Fabrics. Whatever happened to So-Fro Fabrics?


jheiens said:


> knitknack said:
> 
> 
> > Lee Wards also had other stores, one being on Long Island in New York, as well as in Pompano Beach, Fl. Wish they were still around, as Michael's JoAnns, and A.C. Moore cannot compare to what they carried.
> ...


----------



## Carolmwl (Sep 21, 2011)

I've had fun buying a couple of 'knitting needle lots' on Ebay, where I've gotten some really fun old balene double pointed needles (size 2 for socks) that have sharp points (love SHARP points) and bend a bit. They are fun to use, but hard to come by. Still, sometimes one can luck out and find them.


----------



## Junelouise (Apr 29, 2011)

I inherited a bunch of needles from my husband's aunt last year as she preferred to crochet. Lots of metal circulars and DPN's (which I cannot use) patterns and binders full of projects she had done over the years. 
I buy most of my yarn from Zellers and Walmart and the odd time from the LYS. 
There are still needle sizes I need to buy! 

June


----------



## TANTENETTE (Aug 16, 2011)

I'm from Central MA. My brother lived in Aurora IL. Mom and I used to plan our vacation for mid July when Lee Ward's would have their HUGE tent sale at their headquarters in Elgin. Went downhill when bought by Michael's.


----------



## SherryH (Apr 4, 2011)

Don't remember a Lee Wards in Alaska, so my mom must have either had hers from before the '50's or bought them at Ben Franklins 5 & 10.


----------



## bignana (Mar 28, 2011)

Speaking of stores in the past to buy yarn- I remember going to Sears and being able to buy skeins of yarn.


----------



## bonster (Jan 28, 2011)

My friend gave me and old knitting bag (the kind with wooden legs that folds closed) ane there was a circular needle with a Sears tag on it.

My house was built by my Dad - the *house* was purchased from Sears!


bignana said:


> Speaking of stores in the past to buy yarn- I remember going to Sears and being able to buy skeins of yarn.


----------



## gramknits (Aug 3, 2011)

Baker said:


> I want LeeWards back! Remember looking at the wall of colors. You had a choice of so many shades. We just discussed going there the other day. I loved that store.
> I really did like their yarn.


Here in Michigan I also loved Lee Wards and the wall of colors. "My Lee Wards" also became Michael's and even then, for me, it was the best Michael's around and the closest to home until it closed about two years ago. So sad! The one I shop at now is pretty good and is set up similar to the one that closed. Most Michael's seem to be small and way to cramped.

I have circulars with Lee Wards price stickers at unbelievable prices too. They haven't been used for many years as I turned to crochet and are a bit stiff, but they are being used much more since I returned to knitting a couple years ago.


----------



## cablenut (Oct 19, 2011)

I've been delighted whenever I've found or been given old needles. Some steel ones (circular) from 1940's were given me by a friend, who was knitting sweaters back then. They're unmarked, as for size. So I test before using, w/ my needle gauge.
THere's often a difference with sizes, from the really old needles, and what we have today. Also English sizes differ from USA sizes. It pays to check. 
I have a number that say one thing and are something else. Yet they're just right for this or that yarn.


----------



## phammitt (Oct 30, 2011)

I ordered from Lee Wards all the time and once a year made a trip to Elgin about 3 hours from the Quad Cities, we always looked forward to that yearly trip. I had forgotten all about them until you brought it up. We used to have a Caron shop in Moline, IL and I was one of their best customers...LOL Miss the old places and have learned to buy at work (WalMart) or order on line we have very few yarn shops anymore and I hate crossing the river to go to Michaels and JoAnns. Hate the traffic or maybe just getting old...LOL Thanks for the memories. Pam


----------



## leelmore (Jul 1, 2011)

There was a Leewards in the Northglenn Mall in Westminster, Co in the early 80s


----------



## MaggieNow (May 11, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> There have been needles brought in to our Senior Center that are really antiques and they usually find a home with me. You are so right on the bamboos. Unless ou are getting the really expensive carbonized ones, the points don't hold up for me past a few projects. I have some small circulars that have steel cables and they will still be around long after I'm gone...... I remember Lee Wards. I think they had another location in IL, near where I lived.


I am assuming that your knitting group just uses the senior center as their location to meet because you do NOT look old enough to be a senior??


----------



## Judie in Idaho (Jan 26, 2012)

I used to order from Lee Wards. Now I needto tell you that I have a wonderful collection of knitting needles from the 1960s but the wonderful news is that I have my mothers knitting needles and they are all bone. My mom was born in 1915 and learned to knit at an early age and knitted all her life -she had a project going when she died at age 67. I have tried using them but prefer my metal ones. I laugh when I see some of the mittens that are being designed now because my mom made all of them for us back in the 1940s. She made her own patterns My favorite ones were red with a snowman on the back and a bound slitin the palm to put m hand through so I didn't have to take them off and risk losing the mitten. She seldom if ever used a circular needle-- she loved knitting on four needles and I think it disappointed her that I never liked four needle knitting
Judie in Idaho


----------



## sam442 (Sep 9, 2011)

I remember buying yarn at Sears and still have a booklet that I purchased for 10 cents. No patterns but it did have description of all their yarns and yarn substitution suggestions. 
There was also a Lee Ward's in Burlington MA, where I used to shop for crewel embroidery supplies. Wasn't into knitting so much then,and don't remember their yarn department. I believe Michael's has a store in that location now.


----------



## seafox (Apr 6, 2011)

I wonder if Macy's , the MAIN Macy's in NYC still carries yarn. That is the first place I remember buying yarn. 

Back in 1967 I was a model on 7th Avenue in the garment district, and I went to Macy's on my lunch hour and learned to make a sweater from a knitting teacher there. 

She had a big square desk/counter with chairs all around it and she sat in the middle of it in a rolling chair and supervised the knitters who sat around her working on projects. She kept printed patterns and notions in cubby holes underneath the counter and pulled things out of there like a magician pulling rabbits out of a hat. The shelves with yarn were around you, and she'd point you in the right direction for the type of yarn you needed, and you got your stuff and came back and sat down she helped you start your project. Her name was Mrs. May. It would be interesting to find out more about her. I thought of her being terribly old, but I was barely 20, and I bet she was not that old at all, although I vaguely remember that she had worked there doing that a long time. 

In Miami Fl in the 80's I recall going to a variety store down on Miami Beach. I can't remember the name now.I think it is a Art Deco Burger King now. It was there forever. They had everything--my neighbor needed a gasket for an old Presto pressure cooker and they had them there. We bought yarn. I don't know whether we went for yarn of the gasket, but we got both. I fell hard for this expensive variegated yarn and just had to have it. 
I made a real pretty sweater that never fit me from a Vogue Knitting magazine pattern. It was a lace pattern--sort of diamond leaves with deep batwing sleeves and a split turtle neck collar. It sat in a drawer for years and when I started knitting again a few years ago I dug it out and it still didn't fit right, but guess what? It was made out of Noro yarn, and a remaining skein was with it. Nice Noro yarn, but kind od scratchy like their yarn can seem. I got the bright idea to take it apart and try to make a stole or shawl thing out of it. It is still in pieces. I'm now thinking I might frog it, but it seems such a shame to waste all that lace knitting. Have to go loook at it again. Maybe I can join the pieces with the remaining skein and have a shawl of some sort. 
And only thirty two years later! 

I just remembered that the Macy's sweater was a boyfriend sweater and I brok up with him before I gave him the sweater. I had made sort of a long sleevless vest in a pretty golden yellow with a vee neck and ribbing all around. I washed it and stretched it and made a minidress out of it that I wore over a navy turtleneck with navy tights. It was quite snazzy.


----------



## wheatensRus (Nov 4, 2011)

This topic is so timely for me. My Mom was a fabulous knitter. I remember all the baby outfits. When she died in 1993, I wasn't knitting, and my sister kept some circular needles and dpn's. Well, she brought them over yesterday and I can't wait to use them on my next project. The circulars may be a bit stiff, but I'm always going to keep them!!!!!


----------



## nanadee (Sep 16, 2011)

Dear Pansy,

Yes, LW was a great store and I still miss it. I'm trying to decide what to do with my duplicate needles. Any suggestions?

So sorry for your loss. Lost both my husband and best friend last so grief is no stranger. Good days and bad days. Stay connected to your other love ones. God's blessings and comfort to you and your family.


----------



## GrandmaJudy (Feb 2, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> There have been needles brought in to our Senior Center that are really antiques and they usually find a home with me. You are so right on the bamboos. Unless ou are getting the really expensive carbonized ones, the points don't hold up for me past a few projects. I have some small circulars that have steel cables and they will still be around long after I'm gone...... I remember Lee Wards. I think they had another location in IL, near where I lived.


There probably was a Leewards in IL as there was one in IN near Indianapolis.
As I recall they were big stores and they did lots of catalog sales as well. . .way before online shopping. . .jj


----------



## Coopwire (May 7, 2011)

I bought a bag of yarn at a Goodwill store that included a skein of 100% wool from Sears. It had a .79 price sticker on it! I don't remember ever seeing yarn at Sears and for .79 a skein, the yarn must have been quite old. I used it though on charity hats. It worked up fine.


----------



## 5Pat (Aug 29, 2011)

I miss LeeWards soo much my friends know not to say the words. They had great people who knew about knitting and crocheting. My first needles set came from there.

I was told Michael brought them out. Michael is no LeeWards.


----------



## GrandmaJudy (Feb 2, 2011)

bonster said:


> I thought so. I think Minnesota Fabrics became Hancock Fabrics. Whatever happened to So-Fro Fabrics?
> 
> 
> jheiens said:
> ...


Not 100% sure, but I think Jo-Ann Fabrics bought the So-Fro stores. . .as I recall that's what happened to the So-Fro stores in Kansas when I lived ther about 14 years ago. . .jj


----------



## Josan48 (Aug 25, 2011)

Wanna bet? If you take care of the bamboo - check out the link online - those needles should last and last!


----------



## Pansy Blabberfingers (Oct 29, 2011)

Thank you. I will certainly do that.


----------



## slapshotma (Sep 14, 2011)

Lee Wards was my stop for lots of things... Route 23 in Wayne NJ!


----------



## Isis (Mar 24, 2011)

Pansy Blabberfingers said:


> I have needles that belonged to my mother & grandmother...and I am an old lady myself, so I don't know how old they are...probably some of them are even older than me!
> 
> Yes, I remember Lee Wards. It was a sad day when they closed there doors here over 20 years ago. I have still a few yarn skeins & an afghan kit from there that I haven't made yet. My daughter, as a child, always hated it when I took her with me there because I always stayed too long. I told her that when I got too old to drive she would have to take me there. She told me that she'd just take me there & dump me out & go to a movie in the same shopping center. Sadly, that won't ever happen because both Lee Wards & the theatre are gone, and my sweet daughter passed away last week.


So sorry for your loss (((hugs)))


----------



## thebebe (Jan 29, 2011)

I learned to knit in a class at Sears in Macon, GA.


----------



## KathieMT (Apr 6, 2011)

I have the bamboo needles that my mother had. They have turned to a dark brown from oil from her hands. They are straight needles and have to be at least 50 years old. I remember when she bought them in Alberta.
I have bamboo circs that have been through many a project and still going strong. They are about 15 years old. I mainly use them for baby blankets or afghans.
I wish there was a way to date these needles and hooks. Also have a crochet hook that she said was her mother's that has a ivory handle with a metal hook.


----------



## flohel (Jan 24, 2011)

The majority of my knitting needles are around fifty years old or more. I have to keep checking which country I bought them to get the correct size for whatever I am knitting.Being the Scot that I am I cannot see replacing something that still works.


----------



## Kansas (Nov 8, 2011)

bonster said:


> My friend gave me and old knitting bag (the kind with wooden legs that folds closed) ane there was a circular needle with a Sears tag on it.
> 
> My house was built by my Dad - the *house* was purchased from Sears!
> 
> ...


I grew up in a Sears & Roebuck house! Had beautiful oak woodwork and oak "built-ins". This was in southern Kansas and the house was totally destroyed in a tornado a few years ago. (didn't work like Dorothy's house and just sit down!)
Did Lee Wards have a catalog?


----------



## Kansas (Nov 8, 2011)

Pansy Blabberfingers said:


> I have needles that belonged to my mother & grandmother...and I am an old lady myself, so I don't know how old they are...probably some of them are even older than me!
> 
> Yes, I remember Lee Wards. It was a sad day when they closed there doors here over 20 years ago. I have still a few yarn skeins & an afghan kit from there that I haven't made yet. My daughter, as a child, always hated it when I took her with me there because I always stayed too long. I told her that when I got too old to drive she would have to take me there. She told me that she'd just take me there & dump me out & go to a movie in the same shopping center. Sadly, that won't ever happen because both Lee Wards & the theatre are gone, and my sweet daughter passed away last week.


So very sorry for your lose -- hugs, thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Marilynf (Oct 7, 2011)

I have my size 5 (4 to a set) dpns. They are still in their original cardboard packaging--Boye--75 cents. They are WELL over 50 years old. I use them usually for preemie hats.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

There was a Leewards in Chandler Arizona.. its the name of the place I have been wracking my brain to remember... thanks... yay now I can stop that ...LOL..
We were talking about how dollar stores replaced the five and dimes yesterday... I am thinking LYS replaced the Leewards of our time...


----------



## Debbie J (Feb 9, 2011)

I love "old" needles. I have some that were my MIL's and some that were her mother's. They are precious to me. And yes, I do use them! I have almost a full set of acrylic (plastic?) needles that were my MIL's. They knit fantastically. All I do is rub them with waxed paper right before I use them. It makes them slick and easy to knit with. So, what do I do when I lay the project down? I put point protectors on them to keep the knitting on.


----------



## Coopwire (May 7, 2011)

Kansas said:


> Pansy Blabberfingers said:
> 
> 
> > I have needles that belonged to my mother & grandmother...and I am an old lady myself, so I don't know how old they are...probably some of them are even older than me!
> ...


I am SO sorry.


----------



## marceme (Aug 25, 2011)

untill a comath or two ago i had one of my moms h ooks it had a GEM name on it and a price of TENCENTS>>> it was a very good hook it never dropped a stitch like the hooks of today do


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

I use many of my grandmother's knitting needles (pre WWII) and my mother's WWII and post WWII needles. Some of my mother's circulars had to be some of the first that were manufactured. Still have the packaging, .69 cents,.89 cents, etc.. She bought them at Woolworth's and Kresgi's.


----------



## djskatie80 (Nov 12, 2011)

I have my first pair of needles from when I learned to knit at age 10 - that was 48 years ago! They are a pinkish pair of size 4.


----------



## marceme (Aug 25, 2011)

there. She told me that she'd just take me there & dump me out & go to a movie in the same shopping center. Sadly, that won't ever happen because both Lee Wards & the theatre are gone, and my sweet daughter passed away last week.


So very sorry for your lose -- hugs, thoughts and prayers.


I am SO sorry.
my mom made promices she could not keep either causae she died when i was 13-14 area... boo hoo it is notes like this that make me miss her AS LONG AS I WAS CROCHETTING WITH MY GEM HOOK I COULD H AVE MEMORYS AND FEELINGS OF HER BEING WITH ME NOT IT IS GONE>>> ME


----------



## marceme (Aug 25, 2011)

my gem was pinkish ... it was a crochet hook though


----------



## Connie W (Aug 3, 2011)

I have the needles my great grandfather made for my great grandmother. I am 65 so they' re pretty old indeed. I have never used them but think I must.


----------



## CBCAROL (Apr 12, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> There have been needles brought in to our Senior Center that are really antiques and they usually find a home with me. You are so right on the bamboos. Unless ou are getting the really expensive carbonized ones, the points don't hold up for me past a few projects. I have some small circulars that have steel cables and they will still be around long after I'm gone...... I remember Lee Wards. I think they had another location in IL, near where I lived.


That's where I did almost all of my Yarn/Fabric from the 1950's thru the 1980's...... my location was at 14 mile Rd. & Schoenherr in Sterling Heights, Michigan (NE of Detroit).......


----------



## tielma (Nov 20, 2011)

My sister and I learned to knit in the 1920's from our aunt Jane. She knitted a lot, and made us 2 pairs of needles out of one pair of hers. She broke them in half and made ends for the broken ones out of sealing wax! Had forgotten about that until I read some of the posts here. Bless Aunt Jane!


----------



## Charlotte80 (Jan 24, 2011)

There was a Lee Wards in Costa Mesa California. My step-daughter worked there. I have a set of their craft books. A couple of months ago a friend was cleaning our her Mother's storage and gave me a box of knitting and crochet needles. Among other things it contained two sets of the interchangeable needles. They are Bates and are plastic and the cords are hollow tubes. I have never seen any like this before. I haven't tried them. As far as old needles, I have my Mother's needles who passed away about 6 years ago at the age of 98. She knitted almost to the end of her life and gave me her needles about a year before she died. They were mostly straights with a few DPNS and I only use circulars and DPNS but I still look at them and think of her.


----------



## abc123retired (Nov 1, 2011)

bonster said:


> My friend gave me and old knitting bag (the kind with wooden legs that folds closed) ane there was a circular needle with a Sears tag on it.
> 
> My house was built by my Dad - the *house* was purchased from Sears!
> 
> ...


Lots of Sears homes here in Downers Grove. Tours are given once a year to see them all.

I remember long drives to Elgin's Lee Wards. Loved those shopping expeditions.


----------



## ladyivanor (Feb 12, 2012)

Lee Wards was also a mail order house 40 years ago. I used to order from them all the time. Then they opened a store in Wayne, NJ, which was on my way to see my parents, so we used to stop there for supplies. Since my father moved up her for me to take care of him (baack in '92, and he died in '96) we no longer had any reason to go to NJ, so I don't even know if they are still there.


----------



## julietremain (Jul 8, 2011)

Sadly Macy's NYC store no longer has yarn...that was gone years ago....
julie


----------



## ladyivanor (Feb 12, 2012)

Yes, they would be old. I have all my mother's knitting needles and crochet hooks (which she used to store in Alka Seltzer bottles, I still have those as well.) I'm 73, so those all go back a way too. One problem the circular needles had braided cables welded on. The steel braids eventually break making the needles catch the yarn....


----------



## ladyivanor (Feb 12, 2012)

I have a set of the plastic tube interchangeable needles. I went to a local industrial supply store and bought several yards of tubing that size, and was able to make extra long circulars. Worked great!


----------



## DonnieK (Nov 23, 2011)

I have my great grandmothers needles (with project still on them) and they were homemade! They are not rusted, however, I have found small "pits" in them. I have lots of Susan Bates and Boye needles--plastic and metal. I personally like the "click" of the needles. It soothes me.


----------



## ladyivanor (Feb 12, 2012)

Interesting, my knitting is almost totally soundless!
But the rhythm is still soothing. I can put myself to sleep knitting in front of the tv.


----------



## judystar (Jun 8, 2011)

I also ordered from Lee Wards in Elgin, Ill. They had a store here in Mich. that my friend and I went to a couple of times.I believe it became a Michaels and Lee Wards no longer did business. I bought my first steel crochet hook set from them. It sure brings back a lot of memories for me.


----------



## colonialcat (Dec 22, 2011)

YES I HAVE SUSAN BATES KNEEDLES BOUGHT IN THE 1960'S ALSO HAVE 2-3 NYLON CIRCULAR NEEDLES AND THEY WERE AND STILL ARE GOOD CIRCULAR NEEDLES.TOOK THE WEIGHT OF CAPES I KNIT ON THEM WELL. HAVE STEEL CIRCULARS THAT WERE MY MOTHERS FROM THE 1930'S ALSO. HAVE USED THEM EARLY ON IN MY KNITTING BUT NOT RECENTLY. HAVE SOME OLD CROCHET HOOKS THAT WERE MY GREAT GRAND MOTHERS ALSO FINE ONES SHE WAS A WONDERFUL EXAMPLE TO ME TO LEARN TO CROCHET SHE MADE THE MOST WONDERFUL PILLOW CASE LACES AND DOLLIES SHE ALWAYS HAD SOMETHING GOING SHE FELT THAT BUSY HANDS WERE KEPT ONE OUT OF TROUBLE. SHE NEVER JUST SAT SHE ALWAYS HAD SOME KIND OF HAND WORK TO PICK UP A GOOD EXAMPLE TO ME AS A CHILD AND ADULT SHE LIVED TO BE JUST OVER 100.


----------



## newquay (Apr 26, 2011)

Talk about old needles. I have a pair that my granny used, my Mum used, and now I use. I am 66 if that gives you any idea of how old they are. I have hot hands and now they curve but they feel so comfy in my hands!


----------



## ricottapie (Oct 3, 2011)

I am also an antique needle freak, but, I don't use them, I display them in an antique pitcher. My daughter finds me people who are giving away needlework stuff on "Freecycle" and now and then along with the odd balls and parts of skeins of leftover yarn and stitch holders and stuff there will be one or a pair of ancient wooden needles, or even handmade ones. i have even gotten intricately carved bone crotchet hooks in a stash of knitting stuff somene just gives away. Once I found an ebony carved tatting needle. You just have to watch "Freecycle" on the internet.


----------



## JRL (Aug 25, 2011)

Lee Wards was the start of my yarn addiction. I found the store in Elgin, Il. while in nursing school. I got many yarn projects there but my favorite was a set of needlepoint seat covers that are on my mother's dining room chairs, so I get to see and use them often. They have held up well after 40 yrs. I also enjoyed making sequined Christmas ornaments that are still going on the tree each yr.. I miss that store a lot but my husband is glad it's gone. LOL


----------



## Charlotte80 (Jan 24, 2011)

ladyivanor said:


> I have a set of the plastic tube interchangeable needles. I went to a local industrial supply store and bought several yards of tubing that size, and was able to make extra long circulars. Worked great!


What a great idea, I will try that.


----------



## KyKnitter (Jan 3, 2012)

I love the bamboo needles and don't think they will wear out too quickly. For those of you that live in the south, you will understand this. I have heard that it is easier to get rid of kudzu than bamboo so surely the needles will last a while


----------



## LadyLibrarian (Oct 7, 2011)

I am the first knitter in my family that I am aware of , at least I haven't found any knitting needles in the stuff I have inherited. Now crochet needles I have ..found a couple that the ends were so thin from my great grandmother knitting dollies.


----------



## alucalind (Jan 26, 2011)

Onestitch said:


> Not saying that I'm an antique, however, I've just got back into knitting after several years; pulled out a set of Susan Bates, circular Size 7 needles that I paid $2.10 for; and another pair of Size 4, Romaxe Circulars that I paid $1.25 for ! Best I remember I must of bought these at Leeward's (remember them?). They were located in Atlanta near Covington Hwy; and that is where I had to drive from Jonesboro GA in order to get yarn and supplies for knitting ! That was probably at least 40 years ago; see some things just don't wear out !
> 
> Amazingly they still work very well. On the flip side of that, I've been into a bamboo needle kick but thinking it over wisely, I would almost guarantee that bamboo needles would never last that long !


I remember Lee Wards!!! I have complete sets of crochet hooks (the steel small ones) from Lee Wards. I really love the hook on those the best and as best as I can recall, I bought them in the 70's

Despite what lots of folks say about bamboo, I don't really like the feel of it and I did have a needle snap on me. I'm hooked (pun intended) on the Denise Interchangeables and the Hiya Hiya's. The resin of the DIs is warm to touch, very smooth and they ahve great customer service. The Hiya's are also very nice and I use them for lace and finer knitting.

Ah those were the days! $8.95 for a set of 14 steel crochet hooks with a case from lee wards  :!:


----------



## Bea 465 (Mar 27, 2011)

Charlotte80 said:


> There was a Lee Wards in Costa Mesa California.


Thank you Charlotte, I thought I had shopped at one and Costa Mesa definitely rings a bell.


----------



## Pudgypooh (May 31, 2011)

I used to drive about 30 miles to my Lee Wards. They had the most amazing crewel Christmas stocking kits! I have been searching for more of those kits and they are not manufactured any more. :0(


----------



## DorothyW (Dec 4, 2011)

I have a pair of wooden knitting needles that were my grandmother's. They could easily be close to or over 100 years old. I don't know what kind of wood they are made of. The are 15 1/4" long and 3/8" thick, my needle guide is too small to measure them accurately. Have to get my son's caliper in order to get an accurate measure. I have never used them as I love my circulars.


----------



## kmcnaught (Sep 13, 2011)

There was a Lee Wards in Burlington, MA. My friend and I used to drive up a couple of times a year to stock up.

They had an ornament of the month club, which I belonged to. Made Christmas ornaments for several years, sold some and decorated the tree with them. My DD has them now, occasionally I have to refurbish the dried glue.

My Mom used to love doing the tree with these.

Karen


----------



## kmcnaught (Sep 13, 2011)

I inherited a bunch of old needles from my great aunts. Two circulars are #1 and #2 and have old spiral metal cords. When I try lace, I'll be using them. They feel very smooth, no snags at the join.

Karen


----------



## lovetoknit72 (Feb 13, 2012)

My collection of knitting needles also contains many older ones, as I've been knitting for many years - my favorite is Bernat Aero, but when adding new, I too am buying bamboo and find them really great to work with.


----------



## Knitry (Dec 18, 2011)

JuliaCummings said:


> Onestitch said:
> 
> 
> > Not saying that I'm an antique, however, I've just got back into knitting after several years; pulled out a set of Susan Bates, circular Size 7 needles that I paid $2.10 for; and another pair of Size 4, Romaxe Circulars that I paid $1.25 for ! Best I remember I must of bought these at Leeward's (remember them?). They were located in Atlanta near Covington Hwy; and that is where I had to drive from Jonesboro GA in order to get yarn and supplies for knitting ! That was probably at least 40 years ago; see some things just don't wear out !
> ...


From that era, they may be made of celluloid or bakelite - ?? Here's a search page on ebay for celluloid: http://www.ebay.com/sch/sis.html?_nkw=Vtg+ivory+bakelite+celluloid+knitting+crochet+needles and one of the auctions is for a bunch of knitting needles (only some of them celluloid).

I have really grown to prefer my circs which I've purchased since I came back to knitting, but my straights are almost entirely all from when I originally learned to knit c. 1968, and they're aluminum from Susan Bates, etc. My circs from that era are nylon.


----------



## colonialcat (Dec 22, 2011)

I FORGOT ABOUT BEN FRANKLIN STORES , SPENT A LOT OF TIME IN THEM AS A CHILD AND TEEN SORRY THEY WENT THE WAY OF ALL THOSE GREAT LITTLE FIVE AND DIME STORES. THEY CARRIED EVERYTHING A HOUSEWIFE NEEDED IN THE 1940'S AND 50'S ETC. WAS AROUND THE CORNER THEN DOWN THE HILL AROUND THE CORNER WE ALWAYS WALKED THERE .NOW TO GO TO A STORE EVEN WAL-MART IS 20 MILE ROUND TRIP.


----------



## alucalind (Jan 26, 2011)

The Wayne store was where I shopped! Now there's a Michaels there. I think Michaels bought out Lee Wards, maybe in the mid-late 80's

Small world!


ladyivanor said:


> Lee Wards was also a mail order house 40 years ago. I used to order from them all the time. Then they opened a store in Wayne, NJ, which was on my way to see my parents, so we used to stop there for supplies. Since my father moved up her for me to take care of him (baack in '92, and he died in '96) we no longer had any reason to go to NJ, so I don't even know if they are still there.


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

Those needles are probably bakelite.


----------



## umozabeads (Oct 14, 2011)

I remember Lee Wards as that was my first job as a teenager. The manager there was very forward thinking as the store was located in Elgin, IL and I am a Black American. My father worked near there and would drop me off (this was during the summer). I learned to expand my crafting skills there and even taught a beginning crochet class to kids. I miss them very much too!


----------



## CBCAROL (Apr 12, 2011)

lovetoknit72 said:


> My collection of knitting needles also contains many older ones, as I've been knitting for many years - my favorite is Bernat Aero, but when adding new, I too am buying bamboo and find them really great to work with.


This is really a coincidence...... My crochet hooks are labeled "Bernat Aero" ....... I still have the case & there is a tag with Bernat Aero in it.... It is a case that holds all 14 of the metal hooks and also the 10 larger hooks (I think that they are made of some kind of plastic ???) I'm not really sure..... but many years ago I snapped the 'J' hook in half & glued it together & they all still work great...... The glue has held all of these years..
I think that I bought this set in the late 1960's....... probably at Lee Ward's or the very nice yarn shop that was right near my home in Fraser, Michigan..... The shop was owned by a very nice German woman who could knit circles around anyone.
She was a real gem.... and Sweatheart of a Teacher......


----------



## Holly von Helms (Sep 7, 2011)

My oldest needles are my favorites. They don't make 'em the way they used to. Bamboo needles splinter and the points are too dull for me.


----------



## molz (Jan 31, 2012)

I just used bamboo needles for the first time and I LOVE them! Whenever I need to buy needles that is what I will buy.


----------



## gardenlady (Nov 30, 2011)

There is a Lee Wards in Reno,NV. Not a bad yarn selection, but certianly not Jimmy Beans.(also in Reno). Worth a visit.
Jimmy Beans has moved to a business park to enhance their online business, its a little tricky to find, but is a great LYS!
 marcia


----------



## gardenlady (Nov 30, 2011)

There is a Lee Wards in Reno,NV. Not a bad yarn selection, but certianly not Jimmy Beans.(also in Reno). Worth a visit.
Jimmy Beans has moved to a business park to enhance their online business, its a little tricky to find, but is a great LYS!
 gardenlady


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

Pansy Blabberfingers said:


> I have needles that belonged to my mother & grandmother...and I am an old lady myself, so I don't know how old they are...probably some of them are even older than me!
> 
> Yes, I remember Lee Wards. It was a sad day when they closed there doors here over 20 years ago. I have still a few yarn skeins & an afghan kit from there that I haven't made yet. My daughter, as a child, always hated it when I took her with me there because I always stayed too long. I told her that when I got too old to drive she would have to take me there. She told me that she'd just take me there & dump me out & go to a movie in the same shopping center. Sadly, that won't ever happen because both Lee Wards & the theatre are gone, and my sweet daughter passed away last week.


Sorry for your loss. My prayers will be with you as you go through this difficult time.
Judy


----------



## suef3711 (Aug 30, 2011)

I have some double point needles that I paid $1.25. They don't look any different from the ones today for at least $4.95.


----------



## Carole Jeanne (Nov 18, 2011)

I have a set of five knitting pins and their wooden case used on mom perrys Wyoming ranch in the 1880's. She also gave me a hand-whittled crochet hook which I dearly love using. She was raised on the ranch in a sod hut with a dirt floor. Pins were used to knit stockings before stores carried factory mades. Good old days


----------



## dora mac (Nov 15, 2011)

I am 67 and have a pair of Bakelite needles that belonged to my Gmother or her mother, so they are over a 100 years old. However I will have to look-up when Bakelite was produced. I used to go to the Lee Wards in Elgin, IL.= and that is where I would get most of my yarn. When did they close???


----------



## Carole Jeanne (Nov 18, 2011)

Do note that when $1.25 needles were new, milk was 3 half gallons for a dollar on weekend specials. Louisiana purchase cost 2-3 cents an acre as I recall.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

So nice to read everyone's memories - My MIL was a great knitter - but FIL loved to make things too. The Lee Wards in Elgin ha a small cafe and FIL was a Mrs. Wagner's Pie delivery man who delivered out to that store from downtown Chicago (before expressways, that was over an hour drive) Dad knew the bargains and we still find hinges, wood kits, yarn, needles, plastic & embroidery things with the Lee Wards sticker on them.

So glad to hear of the good memories, but also sorry to bring up sad memories.


----------



## Eileen Wanda (Sep 18, 2011)

Lee Wards was started in MN and is now called Michaels.


----------



## seafox (Apr 6, 2011)

We still have a wonderful Ben Franklin Store in Chatham MA, on Cape Cod. It is on the pretty Main Street downtown and is a great store. Has a litle bit of everything.


----------



## dwnsouthdar (Jul 15, 2011)

I also shopped at Lee Wards in I believe Lansing Il. It was a long way for me to g but they had a good selection of yarn and supplies.


----------



## crystalrose (Apr 22, 2011)

I have an old wooden crochet hook that my grandmother gave me many years ago. I don't know when she bought it. There's nothing printed or stamped on it and the handle is round (no finger rest). It's about 10 inches long. The interesting thing is that the hook part is flat on the sides. Not sure what this hook was exactly for. I'm sure crocheting with it would be no problem-it's very smooth.


----------



## Dot Smith (Apr 17, 2011)

Yes, I remember Lee Wards. The one I went to was in Roswell, GA and frequented it often. They were so much more organized than Hobby Lobby and Michaels. We also had Cloth World. How do you like living in GA? Have you always lived there? We moved to TX 12 yrs. ago after living in Woodstock-out in the country then. Thanks for the memories


----------



## gardenlady (Nov 30, 2011)

My mom was a Minnesota snowbird who would shop the Lee Wards in Dunneden,Fla. She loved to do their calenders with sequins and beads. She would make their felt-beaded Christmas ornaments and sew all the geegaws on. (only lazy folks glued them on.)
I checked google and sure enough, Michaels bought them out in the early 90's. Maybe the store in Reno is a dinosaur who refused to go along with the program. I've also purchased real licensed Laural Burch bags,there. They make lovely shopping and knitting bags.

gardenlady


----------



## katmeister (Jan 21, 2012)

I so appreciated what you shared about old knitting needles. I inherited my grandmother and great grandmothers crochet and knitting needles. They are still in beautiful shape and I use them...and think of these two awesome women often.


----------



## mousepotato (May 30, 2011)

I've got some pre-WW II circulars with the braided steel cables. Some nylon circulars from the 1960's, and the first pair of needles my grandmother let me use in 1954 when I was learning.


----------



## pugmom5 (Feb 19, 2011)

Dot Smith said:


> Yes, I remember Lee Wards. The one I went to was in Roswell, GA and frequented it often. They were so much more organized than Hobby Lobby and Michaels. We also had Cloth World. How do you like living in GA? Have you always lived there? We moved to TX 12 yrs. ago after living in Woodstock-out in the country then. Thanks for the memories


I was asst mang at Cloth World in Roswell in the 80's. Maybe we met. A young skinny girl named Janie was the mang then. After that a man named Mr Robinson took over as mang. Ruby, a long time employee had a heart attack and I started closing for her as she could not be out at night. Another great employee was Zellee. If not for them, I would have never made it. Mr Robinson and I had a difference of opinion on breaks and lunches for the employees, so I walked out one night. (my thought was you treated the people like you wanted to be treated, so breaks and lunches were given for the full time. Mr Robinson wanted you to work and did not care that you got your full break. I found out later he passed and was not sorry.) But I loved working there. Learned so much. (I also sewed all the displays. That was nice, as I got to keep them afterwards.)


----------



## suef3711 (Aug 30, 2011)

I do not remember the milk that low. I am not at retirement age as of yet. I am just dealing with a husband at the age of 62 with late mid stage alzheimer's disease. It is a horrible life right know. This site gives me positive vibes.

Thanks everyone


----------



## maggieme (Jul 25, 2011)

Just saw a set of Denise circulars in a zippered case at my secondhand store for $16. They had white needles and blue cords with black plastic looking connectors. PM me NOW if you want them and I'll go back and see if they are still there.


----------



## suef3711 (Aug 30, 2011)

That is a fantastic price because I live in Massachusetts USA and I pd $50.00 about 3 years ago.


----------



## Novice Sandy (Apr 16, 2011)

I have some straight knitting needles that my Dad's new wife gave me of my Mom's. (Mom passed 6 years ago) They are metal, Boye's. I had recently started learning to knit, and had bought brand new metal Boye needles. But I found that my mom's needles stand the test of time and work. The new ones started chipping the paint, and not at the points, but I remembered having mom's & grabbed them, and no problem. They sure made them better years ago. Don't ask why, because I couldn't tell you exactly why, but the older ones feel better in my hands.


----------



## skfowler (Apr 13, 2011)

We had Lee Wards here in Denver too. I recently cleaned out a basket that was in a closet and found a bag of embriodery stuff from Lee Wards!


----------



## moke (Oct 8, 2011)

i have old old needles that belonged to my great granny even..and I just know they must contain lead or something..so I keep them in a cover..and can't bring myself to get rid of them..i also have circulars with wire cables...


----------



## biker chick (Apr 28, 2011)

If I remember right, many years ago I bought from Lee Wards but it was a mail order store. It is very possible I might even find something from them in my stash of things.


----------



## tupperbetty (Nov 24, 2011)

When we were stationed in Atlanta the first time in 1967 I probably shopped at the Lee Wards on Covington Hwy, but I definitely ordered from them when we were in Germany 1969-72. I made sweaters and blankets for my babies and did several of the ornaments...seems like a lifetime ago...you could get pattern booklets for 25 and 35 cents. I still have them, and the first sweater I made for my son. He wore it, then his sister, then his daughter, then another gd. He will be 43 next month!


----------



## Marilyn803 (Dec 4, 2011)

There was a Lee Wards here in MI. I shopped there often. I was so sorry whey they closed.


----------



## Starfire (Nov 15, 2011)

"my sweet daughter passed away last week".

I am so sorry for your loss....


----------



## stj (Aug 12, 2011)

I have a pair of knitting needles that belonged to my grandmother; she died at age 64 in 1946. I have no idea what they are made of, but the points are rather blunt. I tried knitting with them and decided to keep them just for the sentimental value! I have a copy of a 1880 census page with my ancestors on it. One place asks for "occupation" and the 11 year old daughter's was given as "knitter." Most her age only had "school" after their name. I also have a very worn round doily abt. 18" in diameter knitted by my gr-grandmother from raveled out tops of men's socks, I was told. Now that is thrifty!


----------



## missylam (Aug 27, 2011)

I have some needles that I know I got when I was 21 and that was many moons ago. They have been through pushing holes in a chair I was upholstering to put buttons on, to my husband using them. I still knit with them if I need to use a straight one. It is true, they don't make things likr the use to.


----------



## donna adair (Feb 8, 2012)

I remember Leewards here in Irving TX. Found some items a few years back that I bought about 40 years ago also. Still haven't gotten around to doing them. lol....


----------



## moonsib (Sep 15, 2011)

I still have Lee Wards yarn - it was the foundation of my stash, and it's that acrylic yarn that withstands just about anything.


----------



## BobnDejasMom (Jun 2, 2011)

I remember Leewards, Montgomery Wards, Wards.
My favorite knitting needles are the, what I call plastic, needles I started buying in when I was in high school. (I'm 61.) They are a turquoise color. Last week I found a big bunch of them in all sizes at the thrift store. There were also peach colored ones made of the same material. I bought the ones that were in sizes I use most. Does anyone know if it is plastic, nylon or what?
My thing right now is socks on dpm. I like the cheap Lion brand plastic. They have about the same feel as my old needles.
I recently gave away most of my small straight needles and crochet hooks, and my circs to other KPs. Some of those were really old.


----------



## quiltedbirds (Nov 11, 2011)

So sorry for your loss God Bless.


----------



## Pansy Blabberfingers (Oct 29, 2011)

Thank you.


----------



## donna adair (Feb 8, 2012)

that's one of my favorite things - going to thrift stores and buying knitting/crochet needles. I don't care what kind. I am going to be 61 in March and have been knitting since I was 13 and crocheting since about age 20 (I had a hard time with crochet for some reason but a lady I worked with helped me and with my mom as my sidekick I finally picked it up. It was a load of frustration and fun. lol


----------



## BunnyS (Jun 10, 2011)

I have my grandmothers crochet hook. Just one and she made everything with it. The hook part is pretty well worn off. It is metal and very sharp.


----------



## marceme (Aug 25, 2011)

i would be afraid to use them i did th at and broke the hook i cried so bad dh went and got me a expensive pair of wood ones


Connie W said:


> I have the needles my great grandfather made for my great grandmother. I am 65 so they' re pretty old indeed. I have never used them but think I must.


----------



## BunnyS (Jun 10, 2011)

I don't use it. It is put away in a special spot with other items of hers.


----------



## JuliaCummings (Oct 25, 2011)

Onestitch said:


> Not saying that I'm an antique, however, I've just got back into knitting after several years; pulled out a set of Susan Bates, circular Size 7 needles that I paid $2.10 for; and another pair of Size 4, Romaxe Circulars that I paid $1.25 for ! Best I remember I must of bought these at Leeward's (remember them?). They were located in Atlanta near Covington Hwy; and that is where I had to drive from Jonesboro GA in order to get yarn and supplies for knitting ! That was probably at least 40 years ago; see some things just don't wear out !
> 
> Amazingly they still work very well. On the flip side of that, I've been into a bamboo needle kick but thinking it over wisely, I would almost guarantee that bamboo needles would never last that long !


OMG Onestitch - you really started something with this post!

I am relatively new to this site and have been enjoying the shared knowledge and sense of community you find here. But this post is really special - so many people have connections to the past through a simple little thing like knitting needles and crochet hooks! 
tielma remembers being taught to knit by her Aunt Jane in the 20s (and now here she is, blogging like a teenager 90 years later!!!). 
Connie W has needles that were handmade by her GF for her GM - those must be really precious to her.
Pansy Blabberfingers shares the pain of her sad loss, but in doing so, hopefully enjoys the happy memories associated with trips to the yarn store with her daughter.
.... and so many other touching memories of inherited knitting needles or childhood purchases. It just shows that the simple things can hold great value and help us connect to each other and to our own histories. Thank you all for sharing


----------



## sylviaelliott (May 11, 2011)

i'm still using some of my mother's needles. she was 93 when she died.


----------



## Carole Jeanne (Nov 18, 2011)

You might use them a little, just to extend the tradition.


----------



## knitty2day (Jun 13, 2017)

I know this is an old old thread, fascinating read- does anyone know when Susan Bates began making circular needles? Someone was asking on facebook which let me to searching and this thread lol I am a somewhat new knitter, but do remember the LW stores


----------

